# Spray paint for Painting Track / Ties.



## NaughtyMonkey (Apr 22, 2013)

I remember back in the day I used to use Poly Scale Railroad Tie Brown. But it appears a lot of these companies are no longer around. 

Then I read online about using Krylon Camouflage Medium Brown. Turns out that particular color is no longer made. I found Krylon Camouflage Brown but it seems really dark. 

I don't want to hand paint the ties. I would rather use spray paint or rattle can. Which ever way you prefer to say it. :dunno:

I searched on google and this forum as well and found nothing helpful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, you could invest in an airbrush and compressor, then use MicroMark's Microlux paint in Railroad Tie Brow.

Remember, though, that color is a hugely variable thing. Look at a dozen photos of a prototype. You will see ties weathered to a grayish white color, and others almost black, and every shade in between. Sometimes even on the same stretch of track.

Just painting and weathering your track is much more important than the actual shade used (within reason).


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Seems to me that preparation to spray paint your ties is
a lot of trouble. I use a small brush and mix the color to
something I like with the water based craft paints available
for little $ in the Walmart, Michaels or Hobby Lobby craft 
sections. You go back over your ties after the paint
dries with a weathering color. I also paint the rail sides
but with a dark rust color. The nice thing about using
these paints is if you don't like the result you can easily
wipe it off with a wet rag.

Don


----------



## PeterA (Dec 9, 2012)

Rustoleum makes a camo brown that works also.


Sent from Pete's Pad using Tapatalk


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i used krylon also, a mix of red oxide primer, some white primer, and a bit of yellow.. however i poured these out of the cans and used an airbrush to apply it ... and then a gray / white wash on the ties .. turned out good enough for me ..


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

DonR said:


> Seems to me that preparation to spray paint your ties is
> a lot of trouble. I use a small brush and mix the color to
> something I like with the water based craft paints available
> for little $ in the Walmart, Michaels or Hobby Lobby craft
> ...


I definately agree with Don that after you've done all the masking and prep work, it really is easier to brush paint them, especially when you remember that only the top needs to be painted, and you can be as sloppy as you like down in between because this will be hidden by ballast. An airbrush gives you fine enough control that you don't need much masking, but not a rattle can.

Here is how I do it: Before your track goes on the layout, take a 1/2" brush and Vallejo chocolate brown paint, and just run it down the center of the rails. It doesn't matter if you miss a few spots, because patches of black are good. Repeat outside each rail with a #2 brush, angling it so you hit the ends of the ties too. Going back to your 1/2" brush, drybrush light gray and goldbrown highlights. Back to the #2 brush and do the same to the outsides. Then, using a 10/0 or similar brush, paint rust on the web of each rail, inside and out. I can do 20+ feet of track in about 15 minutes this way, and only a little cleanup of the top of the rails with a bright boy is necessary (do this after your paint has been drying for about 30 minute, and acrylic paint will peel right off). After your track is installed and ballasted, use a thin wash of black down between the rails to simulate oil stains.

So, I know the OP said he didn't want to brush paint, but I include this so others can see the options.


----------



## NaughtyMonkey (Apr 22, 2013)

I picked up a can of Rustoleum Camo Brown and it looks okay. Tested on some extra track. 

I will try the other suggestions and see if I like the results. Thanks for all the input.


----------

